# Lousiana EMS Equipment



## xrsm002 (Oct 27, 2010)

Does anyone that preferably works in Louisiana area mainly the Metairie, LA area, know if they require their EMS units to have a) Stair chairs, or KED.  The reason I am asking is my mom was telling me about a time when they had to notify EMS for my grandfather who was comlpaining of back pain secondary to a fall. My mom said the two EMTs on scene didn't bother using a backboard at all which is sort of understandable, if you have ever been in my grandparents house, as their doorways are small.  However they used a sheet and made his legs fold up (basically they had him in the fetal position she said) and definately made his back move.  I on the other hand would have attempted at least either a KED or or something similar to at least to get him to where I could position him on the backboard.  However I also know there is a way you can move a backboard through a narrow area, as I have done it before.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm really not sure... And not that I'm defending anyone, but keep in mind that for some reason a lot of EMTs view the KED as the tool of satan. You'd figure they'd have to have a stair chair on board though, those things are dead useful


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 27, 2010)

See... I would like more specifics on the fall and pain before jumping to a backboard anyways. Just curious, did he get x-rays at the hospital or did the physician clear him clinically?


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 27, 2010)

xrsm002 said:


> Does anyone that preferably works in Louisiana area mainly the Metairie, LA area, know if they require their EMS units to have a) Stair chairs, or KED.  The reason I am asking is my mom was telling me about a time when they had to notify EMS for my grandfather who was comlpaining of back pain secondary to a fall. My mom said the two EMTs on scene didn't bother using a backboard at all which is sort of understandable, if you have ever been in my grandparents house, as their doorways are small.  However they used a sheet and made his legs fold up (basically they had him in the fetal position she said) and definately made his back move.  I on the other hand would have attempted at least either a KED or or something similar to at least to get him to where I could position him on the backboard.  However I also know there is a way you can move a backboard through a narrow area, as I have done it before.



Did he have a bad outcome? Was midline pain/tenderness present, or simply low back pain?

Not defending the crew, but not ready to condemn them either.


----------



## xrsm002 (Oct 27, 2010)

I will have to get more info from my mother as she was there when all this happened.  I was in Texas.  I will repost after I gather more info from her.  However my grandfather peacefully passed away a year ago due to natural causes.  I really wish I had been there though when they called 911.


----------



## CAO (Oct 27, 2010)

So this incident happened well over a year ago?

I don't mean to offend in any way by asking, but why are you trying to find out now?


----------



## feldy (Oct 27, 2010)

Im in New Orleans and Im pretty sure that all trucks are still required to have a ked and they all have a stair chair.


----------

